# Fuck Nick Sabin



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't like miami, I don't like football but I listen to sports radio. Fuck you Nick Sabin you sir are a asshat.


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2007)

for $32,000,000 there isn't much i wouldn't do, much less do my thing at a different school


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> for $32,000,000 there isn't much i wouldn't do, much less do my thing at a different school


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't care that he left. I'm just pissed that he came out and said..even ripped into the guy asking the question "How many times do I have to say this? I'm not going?" and he said some other shit and had a fucking wicked attitude about it. He's a bitch. Fuck em.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> for $32,000,000 there isn't much i wouldn't do, much less do my thing at a different school



THis is from a college right?

I can't even imagine that. a educational institution paying out 32 million to a football coach...


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

alabama ken.


----------



## Nick Sabin (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, fuck you too, Pal!


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys, isn't it spelled Saban?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 4, 2007)

.jason. said:


> alabama ken.



Yeah, exactly. 32 mil from a college. Man, i'm sure they could make tuition a lot cheaper if they didn't pay one man $32mil. Sorry to bomb on your sports thread,but that just makes me sick :/


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, exactly. 32 mil from a college. Man, i'm sure they could make tuition a lot cheaper if they didn't pay one man $32mil. Sorry to bomb on your sports thread,but that just makes me sick :/



yeah. I think they get there money from else were tho..like almuni or whatever..


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nick Sabin said:


> Hey, fuck you too, Pal!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, exactly. 32 mil from a college. Man, i'm sure they could make tuition a lot cheaper if they didn't pay one man $32mil. Sorry to bomb on your sports thread,but that just makes me sick :/



I agree, Ken. Coaches are just being paid way too much in my opinion. Professors are getting screwed.

And yes, his name is Nick Saban. Get off our board, "Coach!"


----------

